

Simplify - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/simplify

======
endlessvoid94
A few years ago I ditched all of my belongings and bought the stuff outlined
in tynan's gear posts [0][1][2]. I highly recommend his suggestions.

It's nice to see people waking up to the idea that destroying your twenties by
working in front of a computer is an unhealthy thing. Take the long view. Life
is short.

[0] <http://tynan.com/2010gear>

[1] <http://tynan.com/2011gear>

[2] <http://tynan.com/packing2012>

------
w1ntermute
> I used to be a slave to my startups. If I wasn't working, I had a perpetual
> feeling of guilt that I should be working. That lead to many all-nighters
> and eventually landed me in the hospital last year after fainting twice from
> fever and dehydration.

This is such a common story. I start work at 9 and stop at 6. That's it, no
more, unless there's something urgent. It's amazing how much you can get done
in those 9 hours if you concentrate.

------
kadavy
I'm glad Paul wrote this. The work culture in Silicon Valley can be
invigorating; but at the same time, it can be poisonous, especially for
someone who is naturally inclined to be work-obsessed.

I left 5 years ago, and I'm so glad I did. It's enabled me to think to myself,
away from the noise, and at the same time stay in touch with the "real" world,
whom, eventually you're really working for anyway.

With all of the opportunities to _do_ things, it can be hard to see that if
you just chose to do fewer things, you could be better at the things that you
did decide to do. Also, that if you take some time to relax, the quality of
your work can be enhanced.

------
kailuowang
I was a consultant for 3 years during most of which I traveled 5 days a week.
It wasn't exactly the case but I can say I lived in hotel rooms with a carry-
on suite case for those years.

I realized that all I need for my life can be packed into a carry-on sized
suite case and I had perfectly enough space in a hotel room. I will never feel
the need for 5 bedroom house so that I can have a man cave, a home office or
"an entertainment room" and a whole basement load of stuff.

There is this great movie about simplified life (yes there was also
relationship and George Clooney) - Up in the air.

~~~
bluedino
> I realized that all I need for my life can be packed into a carry-on sized
> suite case

Do you not have any hobbies?

~~~
jjsz
I have hobbies and I'm a self employed barber. When the locals don't come to
my garage I sometimes go to them. I can easily see me renting paintball gear,
packing up a bathing suit, renting a surf board / longboard (I usually use my
friend's since it's really his hobby, but if I go somewhere else in the
world), renting a soccer ball, there are probably workshops that I can
rent...somewhere, maybe, there's my old kindle fire to read, other places like
bars, clubs, pool halls, bowling are all over the world, jet skii rentals,
fortrack rentals, I only play videogames sometimes in friend houses so I can
give that up. The problem is that boots and trail gear would have to be rented
and I can see all of this renting stuff adding up. The simplified life is for
rich people or people with hobbies that don't need a bike, or special gear.

------
bluedino
I recently moved, and am much closer to work. I couldn't figure out what I was
going to do with 5 extra hours a week that I wouldn't spend in the car. I
could sleep in more! I'd be home earlier!

Except moving takes a huge amount of time and energy. Not just the move, but
the shopping, fixing up and changing up random things around the house,
visitors who want to see the new place, not to mention the new yard is bigger
and will take more time to keep up.

I'm about 3 months behind where I was.

------
Vekz
Paul thanks for writing this. I always got the vibe you were a bit strung out.
Glad to read this. Looks like some hard lessons learned.

I can definitely relate to a lot of the article. The "perpetual feelings of
guilt" that you should be working, thats a popular toxic Startup Machismo,
Startupcore, mentality.

------
jahabrewer
> I got rid of my car.

I know this is a bit off-topic, but it got me thinking and I figure there's a
large Redmond audience here. I'm moving there soon and I'm struggling with
whether to ditch my car or not. I'll be living downtown and work is under a
mile away.

Anyone care to comment?

~~~
joshcanhelp
I don't work in Redmond but I lived there for a long time and I still end up
there from time to time via car or bike.

The bus system in the Seattle Metro area is not amazing but but you pick where
you live knowing this, you shouldn't have a problem. Being near a main transit
line or close to a transit center can get you to Bellevue and Seattle fairly
easily (might take an hour for the latter).

If you're up for it, I'd really recommend getting a bike. You can ride about
half the time during the spring/fall and all days in the summer. Redmond has a
lot of bike-friendly areas but, on the Eastside (across the lake from Seattle,
Redmond is considered in this area) the drivers are much less bike friendly
and cautious so be careful.

In general, the area you're moving to is pretty car-centric but you can
definitely make do and you'll be very glad you did on the nice days!

Feel free to contact me if you have more questions.

~~~
jahabrewer
You're living up to your name.

> I'd really recommend getting a bike

For sure. Work is a mile away by road, but it's only two by trail. I'm really
excited about that.

My main worry is that it'll be awful to go anywhere during the winter. Do
people there bike through winter?

------
roylez
There is a book named exactly <Simplify> on Amazon. $2.99 and 46 pages, it
changes my life greatly.

~~~
rgoodwintx
The Josh Becker or the Davis book?

I have to say, I finally caved last week and started buying things like mad
from The Container Store (which is worth a whole post in and of itself). I
finally understand the importance of spending a bit more to get quality items
organize as much of your home as possible, and the sense of peace it can
bring. It's also helping me get rid of a lot of unnecessary items, which is
very cathartic.

~~~
roylez
It is the Joshua Becker one. It is very short but still the author makes his
point so clear that I was immediately converted after finishing it.

------
Articulate
It is hard to know where to simplify- I think you did a great job of pointing
out things that most people think are absolute requirements. We didn't start
out thinking we had to do those things, we taught ourselves to do that and you
rightly point out that you can teach yourself that you don't need that stuff.
Getting rid of a car and forgetting the "need" to check in allows you to put
your focus on things that matter.

------
marban
Keep in mind that getting rid of your things can turn into an expensive and
long process. It took me about 3 years to dump most of my physical possessions
and digital legacy and I'm still left with a bunch of stuff. During that time
I've also started a new project at <http://flipso.com> that should help to
sell/exchange stuff to or between your peers.

~~~
whalesalad
Really depends on your definition of getting rid of. For me, the cost of
getting rid of something has to be less than the cost of keeping it. If you're
controlled by your possessions, they're poisoning you, so you're best to just
drop them like a bad habit. Sell it, donate it, do whatever is fast and easy.

No offense whatsoever, but taking three years to rid yourself of uneccessary
material possessions is WAY too long!

It should take you 5 seconds to decide if you need something in your life. If
not, it should take 5 more seconds to decide how to get rid of it.

~~~
marban
I'm not talking about decisions but the actual process of selling, organizing,
etc.

------
mike_mcgrail
I need to simplify. I feel under pressure everyday to read so much stuff, when
actually I think 80% of it adds zero value to my life. Great post!

------
scrrr
Yes. Life is about balance. Too much working is bad. Too much relaxing is bad.

About getting rid of unnecessary things: For each item I buy (say a pair of
new socks), one old has to go. Usually I throw away (or donate) more than one
item while I am at it. It's a long-term lifestyle change. But the last time I
have moved was the least stressful ever.

------
chris_mahan
When you have a child, car becomes required. Also, makes you realize all your
stuff is meaningless.

------
karmadude
A few years back, my wife and I reset our lives: left our jobs, sold
everything, were down to two bags each, and moved to India for a year. Since
then we have kept things simple, and has made life more flexible and less
stressful.

~~~
yoster
After reading this topic "India is drowning in its own excreta" on this site,
I don't think I would live in India anytime soon.

~~~
karmadude
hehe, it wasn't that bad. But now I live in San Francisco, and if not visually
drowning, it sure smells like human and dog excreta everywhere!

------
scottdunlap
As my father got older he threw out more and more of his belongings. I didn’t
get it then, but I do now. I’m also trying to simplify, so I can focus on
what’s important: my own projects, my friends and family, and my health.

------
sogen
Agreed, there's so much we don't need. We just canceled cable TV.

------
freshrap6
Great post.

I've been wanting to simplify my life for a while now, but where do I start?

~~~
graeme
Look in a closet, and get rid of one thing.

Then do it again. Then do it in other places. It's a long term thing.

But getting rid of a single thing you don't need is the start.

------
bryanjowers
great post stammy

